# Swollen leg leaking fluid, but not lame



## InStyle (Nov 14, 2011)

Vet?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## mselizabeth (Oct 29, 2011)

InStyle said:


> Vet?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


It doesn't seem to bother him much. I'd rather not spend money I don't have on a vet call yet.


----------



## Palomine (Oct 30, 2010)

I say horse has cellulitis, and that will take a vet to treat. 

Like humans get basically, it enters through cut/scratch, and causes the swelling or "stocking up" and leg is tender to walk on, sometimes hot to touch, and will go down with exercise.

Without antibiotics? You won't fix this. Cellulitis in Horses | Arabian Horses, Stallions, Farms, Arabians, for sale - Arabian Horse Network, www.arabhorse.com


----------



## mselizabeth (Oct 29, 2011)

Palomine said:


> I say horse has cellulitis, and that will take a vet to treat.
> 
> Like humans get basically, it enters through cut/scratch, and causes the swelling or "stocking up" and leg is tender to walk on, sometimes hot to touch, and will go down with exercise.
> 
> Without antibiotics? You won't fix this. Cellulitis in Horses | Arabian Horses, Stallions, Farms, Arabians, for sale - Arabian Horse Network, www.arabhorse.com


He has not cut or stretch on his leg. Its not worm to the touch, and he's not lame. 

As stated in the original post.


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

If fluid is leaking out, he has to have an opening. That opening is creating a place for bacteria to ooze into his already swollen leg. I would get out a vet. I hope he is up on his tetanus shots.


----------



## xXSweetBreezeXx (Aug 17, 2010)

I it is chronic, it could be a bone sequestrum. If he had a bump or something to his leg causing a small piece of bone to chip off but stay under the skin this could possibly explain it. The body try's to dispose of the bone chip by breaking it down and the now liquified bits of bone will need somewhere to escape and will seep out of the skin via a small hole created by pressure. Sometimes these take care of themselves, but sometimes the bone fragment is too large to liquify and the vet needs to remove it. Either way a vet should look at it to make sure it is clean, and decide if it needs to be removed, if it even is a sequestrum.
Best of luck!


----------



## mselizabeth (Oct 29, 2011)

Celeste said:


> If fluid is leaking out, he has to have an opening. That opening is creating a place for bacteria to ooze into his already swollen leg. I would get out a vet. I hope he is up on his tetanus shots.


He is up to date on everything. 

It really is coming through his pores. I have searched high and low and cannot find an opening, but when I message his leg, it seeps out. 

I read online about leaky lymphatic vessels. It is common amongst TB's. I am leaning towards that.


----------



## mselizabeth (Oct 29, 2011)

xXSweetBreezeXx said:


> I it is chronic, it could be a bone sequestrum. If he had a bump or something to his leg causing a small piece of bone to chip off but stay under the skin this could possibly explain it. The body try's to dispose of the bone chip by breaking it down and the now liquified bits of bone will need somewhere to escape and will seep out of the skin via a small hole created by pressure. Sometimes these take care of themselves, but sometimes the bone fragment is too large to liquify and the vet needs to remove it. Either way a vet should look at it to make sure it is clean, and decide if it needs to be removed, if it even is a sequestrum.
> Best of luck!


It is not chronic. You can barely tell with the naked eye. But when you feel his leg, it leaks clear fluid. All over, not in any particular spot. 

I would assume if it was a bone issue, he would be limp. Which he is not.


----------



## poppy1356 (Jan 18, 2012)

Honestly, if my horse had fluid oozing out of her pores my vet would have been called yesterday. That's just not normal. Money or not you need to call your vet.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## mselizabeth (Oct 29, 2011)

poppy1356 said:


> Honestly, if my horse had fluid oozing out of her pores my vet would have been called yesterday. That's just not normal. Money or not you need to call your vet.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


It doesn't seem to bother him. I am not calling a vet. 

I am asking for others to brain storm the issue. Not critique my ownership. Thank you.


----------



## poppy1356 (Jan 18, 2012)

I'm not critiquing ownership at all, I'm simply stating that liquid oozing from pores is out of the regular owners knowledge level. It could be so many things but it needs a vets attention. At least call one and talk on the phone. If you had liquid oozing from your leg would you go to the doctor?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## mselizabeth (Oct 29, 2011)

poppy1356 said:


> I'm not critiquing ownership at all, I'm simply stating that liquid oozing from pores is out of the regular owners knowledge level. It could be so many things but it needs a vets attention. At least call one and talk on the phone. If you had liquid oozing from your leg would you go to the doctor?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


If my leg was oozing, I would google it first. Maybe ask a forum. 
If it became a pressing issue, I would call a doctor.

If I cannot find answers, I will call my vet.


----------



## InStyle (Nov 14, 2011)

Ok well so far pretty much every issue it could be requires a vet. And you seem very anti-calling the vet, so I am guessing you are waiting for someone to say "my horse had this too, it went away on its own, you don't need a vet". 

Not sure what you are looking for. If it were my horse, I would call my vet and talk with them over the phone, and go from there. My vet and I have a wonderful relationship and he would tell me what needed to be done.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

mselizabeth said:


> If my leg was oozing, I would google it first. Maybe ask a forum.
> If it became a pressing issue, I would call a doctor.
> 
> If I cannot find answers, I will call my vet.


 You have obviously googled it and asked a forum and you do not have a definitive answer. What else has to happen before you call a vet? 

Can't you call your vet and at least ask them if it sounds serious with out them charging you?


----------



## DraftXDressage (Aug 29, 2011)

mselizabeth said:


> It is not chronic. You can barely tell with the naked eye. But when you feel his leg, it leaks clear fluid. All over, not in any particular spot.
> 
> I would assume if it was a bone issue, he would be limp. Which he is not.


It *is* chronic. You stated in your OP that this has been happening "for quite some time." That is the very definition of chronic.


----------



## mselizabeth (Oct 29, 2011)

DraftXDressage said:


> It *is* chronic. You stated in your OP that this has been happening "for quite some time." That is the very definition of chronic.


Off an on. About every month, for the 8 months i've had him. To be specific.

It swells for a day, max. Then goes back down on it's own. 

Quicker with exercise.


----------



## JoesMom (Jun 19, 2012)

Another possibility may be an allergic reaction to something. If I couldn't find a clear reason for a horse's leg leaking fluid out of it's pores I would be calling a vet. I also have googled what you described and the possibilities are more than I would want to deal with alone.


----------



## DraftXDressage (Aug 29, 2011)

Off and on for eight months (at least) is too long for a leg to be dealing with chronic stocking up. Could be anything from cellulitis to a reaction to a toxic weed, but regardless of what it is, the horse needs to see a vet. If he is stocked up enough for (what you are presuming is) lymphatic fluid to be oozing out his pores, I would be concerned about what effect that chronic systemic reaction is having on the connective tissues in that leg.


----------



## mselizabeth (Oct 29, 2011)

This is what I found, I am thinking this is the cause:

one is caused by a problem with the lymphatic system ( responsible for fluid drainage ) the other is caused by a breakdown in the synovial membrane

TB's often get a breakdown in the synovial membrane which causes the legs ( starting low down ) to fill with leaking synovial fluid ( hence filled leg )

If you massage the lower legs and walk the horse out for about 20mins it should start to go away - it's not normally a problem ( a couple of mine had this condidion ( OTTB's ))
Read more: http://www.horseforum.com/horse-health/swelling-hind-legs-30482/#ixzz21P7EYoRm
​


----------



## DraftXDressage (Aug 29, 2011)

Yep, you're right. That's the only thing it could possibly be, and you definitely should not call a vet. Good thing you came on here and asked so we could get that all cleared up for you.


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

If it has been happening on and off for eight months, I doubt it's an allergic reaction to a weed. No one on here can tell you for sure what it is, and the horse really does need to be seen by a vet. If it's something serious, you'll want to treat it before it gets worse.


----------



## Calming Melody (May 20, 2012)

Ya , so you posted a question for advice why ? Looks to me like you know what it is and how to fix it and you think this is "normal" ? Why do people ask questions and when they don't hear " oh honey it will be alright , it's nothing ! " they get all defensive and act like they know everything ? Nobody knows everything , thus the reason why you are posting in the first place asking about it . Why nope it's nothing , at least that is what you say , hell what does everyone else know ...So when did you graduate from vet school ? Best of luck to your horse..Hope it's not anything serious cause he is the one suffering not you , so I guess you really don't have to worry about it !


----------



## xXSweetBreezeXx (Aug 17, 2010)

mselizabeth the term chronic from what I was taught means it has been going on for a while and isn't a new thing. Also from wha I have been taught, since it is a very very tiny (my teacher who is a vet has dealt with quite a few of these and the largest one she has encountered was maybe half the size of a pea) fragment of bone, usually a limp does not develop. Sorry for the confusion earlier, I probably should have elaborated better.
Once again good luck, and hoping for the best!


----------



## TimberRidgeRanch (Mar 6, 2012)

Nothing ****es me off more then someone asking what is wrong with their horse and refuses to call a vet, instead asks a forum for answers. There are so many causes to what you mention and no one has the answer but a vet who checks the horse himself. If it could be done over the internet vets would never leave their houses. And yes I call anyone who thinks when something is wrong and they dont have answers and WONT call a vet " A BAD HORSE OWNER" or animal at that. 
So many times I hear I dont have a vet yet I dont have the money There isnt a vet in my area, They said they wont come. 
I have owned horses all my life and never have I heard so many "Lame" excuses as to why NOT to call a vet. I just shake my head and say Poor horses deserve better. 
In my barn a owner refuses a vet call I show thm the barn door and wish the horse luck because they need it.
JMHO

Get a Vet!

TRR


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

Mate - it will cost you a dollar to pick up the phone and call a local vet, just describe the symptoms to them, and they can give you some advice. They may or may not think that coming to physically assess the horse is necessary.
But seriously, it is sheer laziness to not pick up the phone and talk to a vet for 5 minutes. My vet is on speeddile on my phone, the slightest little worry and I call him to discuss. We have a good relationship, and he's not money hungry so won't come out and charge me unless he feels it absolutely necessary. 

Just call... it's not going to hurt!


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

If you do not develop a relationship with a vet for routine care, then when you have a 3:00 a m colic, they are not going to come. If you won't call a vet when the horse is sick, and then you call her at 3:00 a m right as she is dying, she won't come. She won't even know how to find your farm. 

For everyone out there--- Get regular checkups for your horses. Get the vet to come out. Pay the money. Budget for it just like you do for feed. Budget for emergencies. If you don't have the money, maybe you should either work more or spend less. I have no sympathy for people that wear designer shoes, get their nails done, their hair done, smoke cigarettes, drink beer, and then neglect their horses.


----------



## Calming Melody (May 20, 2012)

I don't see how you can't take the time to at least call the vet ..but yet you have to to start a thread , reply to everyone's responses and look it up on your own....Awful lot of time spent ....Gosh you must be sooo busy in the 8 months this has been going on...I don't see how you even have time to be on the internet when you are obviously to busy to pick up the phone .......hmmm pathetic


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

I don't see anything wrong with asking questions on a forum about something such as this when there is no heat, pain, or fever. However I do think the best advice received on this matter is the old "call the vet" addage. You don't have to have the vet out but you probably should have a chat with them over the phone. They of course won't make any diagnosis without seeing the animal but I think they can give you a good feeling as to if this is a wait and see type of situation. Because it's been going on for a while, I personally would call the vet, if it were my horse.

Since it is your horse, it is your decision but my concern is that it's something serious that if you wait too long, you won't be able to treat.

I wish you luck and please keep us posted....


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

Wait and see? How long if 8 months is not long enough?

Maybe we are all overreacting? If it were just a tiny bit of puffiness, that might seem so, but oozing? If you have exaggerated the problem, that could explain your hesitancy to get the vet out. Otherwise, just when would you call a vet? How bad would it have to be?


----------



## mselizabeth (Oct 29, 2011)

farmpony84 said:


> I don't see anything wrong with asking questions on a forum about something such as this when there is no heat, pain, or fever. However I do think the best advice received on this matter is the old "call the vet" addage. You don't have to have the vet out but you probably should have a chat with them over the phone. They of course won't make any diagnosis without seeing the animal but I think they can give you a good feeling as to if this is a wait and see type of situation. Because it's been going on for a while, I personally would call the vet, if it were my horse.
> 
> Since it is your horse, it is your decision but my concern is that it's something serious that if you wait too long, you won't be able to treat.
> 
> I wish you luck and please keep us posted....


Thank you. I appreciate your constructive post.

I may call my vet and ask. But I do not plan of having him out unless he thinks it's nessesary. 

It is not causing him pain, if it was I would have called him in a heartbeat. He doesn't even flinch when I touch it. 

I have had my B.O. look at it. She thinks it's just a form of stalking up as well. I gave him some turnout, and it is mostly gone now. Like usual.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## mselizabeth (Oct 29, 2011)

xXSweetBreezeXx said:


> mselizabeth the term chronic from what I was taught means it has been going on for a while and isn't a new thing. Also from wha I have been taught, since it is a very very tiny (my teacher who is a vet has dealt with quite a few of these and the largest one she has encountered was maybe half the size of a pea) fragment of bone, usually a limp does not develop. Sorry for the confusion earlier, I probably should have elaborated better.
> Once again good luck, and hoping for the best!


Thank you. I will look into it.

Does it usually reject out of the body on its own?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## paintedpastures (Jun 21, 2011)

Seriously:shock: Your horses has been stocking up & weeping fld from his leg for at least 8mths on/off that is now a chronic issue.You are just now seemingly concerned enough to seek opinions & advice & you come to a forum to do so?? I just don't get some people... Seeking a professional opinion not an option for you?why cause it may cost money:evil:.Cheaper I guess to self diagnosis by googling:-( Most vets can advise you much better,even if it is just over the phone. A horse with those symptoms that is not lame & sore I may even be more concerned about as it is probably not linked to an injury problem with legs but pointing to a more systemic problem.I as would most others here would have called a vet long ago...


----------



## HowClever (Feb 16, 2010)

I'll say it. You don't deserve to have horses. 

Why is it that people who refuse to have the vet out for something that has the potential to be serious never have to deal with the consequences. And yet those of us who strive to take care of our horses to the highest standard (including calling the vet if a leg is leaking fluid chronicly for 8 freaking months) are the ones who lose them.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## mselizabeth (Oct 29, 2011)

My family has medical bills. As of right now, our medical bills are more important than vet bills. 

My horse will not die from a stocked up leg. 

I'm getting this thread deleted.


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

You can't "get the thread deleted." You posted asking questions, people answered, you didn't like the answers and you got ****ed. 


Best advice you've been given? *Call a vet.*


----------



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

Your horse_ may_ have lymphedema in that leg. If so the fluid you see leaking out is lymphatic fluid. That means something is wrong with the circulation in that leg but I won't guess at what could have caused it.
If that is what it is it needs to be managed before bigger problems arise, especially as it is so close to the foot.
Sorry but a vet is required. Maybe you could send the description & some pictures to a vet at a lower cost than a visit or set up a payment plan?


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

HowClever said:


> I'll say it. You don't deserve to have horses.
> 
> *Why is it that people who refuse to have the vet out for something that has the potential to be serious never have to deal with the consequences. And yet those of us who strive to take care of our horses to the highest standard (including calling the vet if a leg is leaking fluid chronicly for 8 freaking months) are the ones who lose them.*
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Just like why is it that the good people always get cancer? 
Its not fair. I know people who never feed their horses, they live in paddocks surrounded by dropping, barbed wire, wire rolls all over the paddock under knee high grass and weeds. And these horses never get injured. Well, other than the one who has FINALLY been given to a caring home, who has been left with rain scald so chronic (rain scald won't kill a horse either, like a stocked up leg really) that the vet has said he will be lucky to ever recover from it. 
But then I look at my luck, and the luck of others who look after their horses as I do, and there are so many freak injuries. Broken legs, severed tendons/ligaments, freak colic attacks, severe lacerations obtained in paddocks that are absolutely pristine!


----------



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

OP - if YOUR leg had been swelling "off and on" for eight months and was now leaking fluid, would you not contact YOUR doctor??


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

mselizabeth said:


> My family has medical bills. As of right now, our medical bills are more important than vet bills.
> 
> My horse will not die from a stocked up leg.
> 
> I'm getting this thread deleted.


If you can't afford a single dollar, to pick up a telephone and call a vet.... then I wonder how you afford to keep a horse at all.


----------



## Calming Melody (May 20, 2012)

mselizabeth said:


> My family has medical bills. As of right now, our medical bills are more important than vet bills.
> 
> My horse will not die from a stocked up leg.
> 
> I'm getting this thread deleted.


HAHAHA so typical ! Reminds me of a spoiled brat when they don't get their way.....I hate the your family has medical problems and while that may be more important , maybe you need to make better arrangements for your horse ( or horses)...God forbid somethings is seriously wrong , what are you doing to do just let the poor animal suffer? We have medical bills as well , but I know you can set up payment arrangements , and I know some vets do as well (at least in my area). Honestly , if you feel you cannot give your horse the best care possible for it , than maybe a new owner should be in the future.


----------



## MsBHavin (Nov 29, 2010)

http://www.horseforum.com/horse-grooming/crystal-looking-dranduf-mane-tail-131573/#post1606223

IS this worthy of you calling a vet yet?


----------



## mselizabeth (Oct 29, 2011)

natisha said:


> Your horse_ may_ have lymphedema in that leg. If so the fluid you see leaking out is lymphatic fluid. That means something is wrong with the circulation in that leg but I won't guess at what could have caused it.
> If that is what it is it needs to be managed before bigger problems arise, especially as it is so close to the foot.
> Sorry but a vet is required. Maybe you could send the description & some pictures to a vet at a lower cost than a visit or set up a payment plan?


I will go out tomorrow and see if it swelled back up. If so, i will call my vet and ask.

The only vet close to us charges a $70 call fee to our barn. Plus whatever you need done. 

I may call the specialized equine vet clinic in the next state, and ask them. They are probably more experienced.


----------



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

mselizabeth said:


> My family has medical bills*. As of right now, our medical bills are more important than vet bills. *
> 
> My horse will not die from a stocked up leg.
> 
> I'm getting this thread deleted.


Well, at least you have the balls to come right out and admit your priorities *shakes head*


----------



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

OP, you sure don't want this to happen


----------



## mselizabeth (Oct 29, 2011)

themacpack said:


> Well, at least you have the balls to come right out and admit your priorities *shakes head*



Yes, my human family is more important than my horse.

And if yours, isn't *YOUR *priorities are wrong.


----------



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

mselizabeth said:


> Yes, my human family is more important than my horse.
> 
> And if yours, isn't *YOUR *priorities are wrong.


So, someone in your human family had medical needs and you....gasp.....sought medical attention for them, what are you not getting about it being the same for your horse who you have now, apparently, had at least two threads regarding strange things going on CLEARLY indicating a health issue? If you are not able/willing to provide the needed medical care for the animal, put him in the care of someone who IS. MY priorities are such that if/when I am not able to provide what is NEEDED by an animal I have CHOSEN to take responsibility for I would do exactly that...so I'm just fine with my priorities, thanks :wink:


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

Again, cost of a phone call. 
Whats the excuse for that?


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

MsBHavin said:


> http://www.horseforum.com/horse-grooming/crystal-looking-dranduf-mane-tail-131573/#post1606223
> 
> IS this worthy of you calling a vet yet?


So we're also leaking fluids from other body areas. 
Interesting.


----------



## ChristineNJ (Jan 23, 2010)

Yikes! Your family is more important than your horse? Isn't your horse part of your family? I don't have a horse right now but I feel like my cats are part of my family and if they get sick or hurt I would do anything to help them including calling a Vet or taking them there and worry later about paying.....payment arrangements or a Credit Card?? Hope you speak to a Vet soon!!!


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

I agree that your human family is more important than your animal family. HOWEVER, if you cannot afford to provide adequate care to an animal that relies entirely on you for its wellbeing, what ever the reason for it, that animal should in my opinion be sold on to someone more willing or able to care for it. 
Otherwise you're crossing the line to the selfish/lazy side of the fence.


----------



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

kayty said:


> i agree that your human family is more important than your animal family. However, if you cannot afford to provide adequate care to an animal that relies entirely on you for its wellbeing, what ever the reason for it, that animal should in my opinion be sold on to someone more willing or able to care for it.
> Otherwise you're crossing the line to the selfish/lazy side of the fence.


exactly!


----------



## TimberRidgeRanch (Mar 6, 2012)

Family is important but not getting your horse checked by a vet when it should be is lack of responsibility on your part. I notice you had another thread going about crystals in the mane and tail. Now either you love attention or you are a **** poor animal owner. 
You mention priorities your horse is one of them. You cant afford a vet you shouldnt own a horse. 
Your family has medical bills so does everyone else but that also tells me they seeked A DR why isnt your horse getting one? 
You mention no lameness and hes not hurting. How do you know if hes hurting or not. I sense a lack of knowledge on your part so how do you know hes not lame sore etc Ho do you know if he does or doesnt have a infection, or worst yet heart issues did you know stocking up is caused by a primary condition that could be linked to the heart, poor nutrition parasites, kidney disfunction, and more. Edema (Fluid build up) is a secondary condition. 
If the condition is due to lack of exercise or movement while stalled then their legs should be supported by stable wraps whenever stalled. or horse is out 24/7. 
everytime his legs swell he is causing damage to the cells in that area.

anyways a good horse owner seeks a vet when questions arise. Better safe then sorry.
I for one will not break out the violin and start playing. I do not give pitty parties to anyone who refuses to get a vet out. and I am done given the attention that you so desperately seek. JMHO

TRR


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

I consider my animals a part of my family as well. If it came down to the humans vs. the horses I would have to choose the humans, but I feel like my horses are my very own children. I worry over every little health issue they have, their nutrition, weight, training, etc. I have lost a couple old ones to colic and I mourned and cried for them. I don't understand why people who don't love their horses even have them. I really don't get it. 

And like someone else said, it's always the people who care who loose animals to injury and illness. I have seen others without a care in the world, they don't deworm, don't call the vet, don't call the farrier, feed the absolute minimum of the cheapest hay they can find and their horses survive. Life isn't fair.


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

If I ever had to choose between giving medical care to my family or my horses, I would absolutely sell my horses. It's not fair to the animal to put his injuries on the backburner because you have higher priorities.


----------



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

Op, maybe try a site like the one I'll post for you.
They have a vet section & you can ask as many questions as you want. It costs about $30. I've used them in the past for sheep questions as not many vets treat sheep & they were always right. They can't treat your horse but they may give you some answers or some ideas.

Ask a lawyer - Get Legal Questions Answered ASAP
Also, you_ could_ try E-mailing as many vet clinics as you can & maybe one will answer but hands on is your best bet.

Maybe you have something you could sell to pay a vet?


----------



## Trinity3205 (Dec 21, 2010)

Im completely boggled....If my horse was leaking fluid on and off for 8 months, Id be calling a vet. Once maybe twice and it went away? Sure...once a month for 8 months? Time to get a vet in the loop. A simple look see doesnt cost much and a phone call and maybe some photo texts to the vet just to be sure is free. My guess is the OP doesnt have a good relationship with a vet.


----------



## shaggy (Dec 8, 2010)

Ok I'll start out by saying that usually I'm the person telling the others to shut up about yelling at people to get a vet but Leg issues are nothing to mess around with. There a reason for the saying *"No Hoof No Horse!"* I'm also sorry your family has medical bills but my family does too and I needed the vet out for my horse but since the owners where I board were having one of there Mares checked they paid to have him out there. Normally we split the 60 bucks for the farm call. So if your at a boarding barn trying asking the other boarders if they need to vet for anything and split the farm visit fee.


----------



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

shaggy said:


> Ok I'll start out by saying that usually I'm the person telling the others to shut up about yelling at people to get a vet but Leg issues are nothing to mess around with. There a reason for the saying *"No Hoof No Horse!"* I'm also sorry your family has medical bills but my family does too and I needed the vet out for my horse but since the owners where I board were having one of there Mares checked they paid to have him out there. Normally we split the 60 bucks for the farm call. So if your at a boarding trying asking the other boards if they need to vet for anything and split the farm visit fee.


That's a good idea but the horse would have to have the problem at the time of the visit & it sounds like it comes & goes.

I wonder if this problem was mentioned at spring shot time or if there were spring shots?

OP, would your BO pay the bill & let you work it off somehow? I've done that for my boarders.


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

If it is just a leg problem it is one thing. If there is serum leaking out of the horse in other places such as mentioned in the mane thing, and if they are both related, it could be something much more serious.


----------



## Jake and Dai (Aug 15, 2008)

I also agree that family medical would come before pet medical if I had no other options (and then I'd promptly re-home my pets so they could be well taken care of).

However, there seem to be some initial options here. A phone call to the vet for advice is free (as mentioned by many) and if you have a relationship with your vet, I would imagine that a payment plan could be worked out if a visit and treatment were recommended.

But you never will know until you place that phone call. It cannot hurt to ask now can it?


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

I believe this thread has run it's course.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Why not take some good pics and show them to your vet. Most are glad if they don't have to make farm calls and are often helpful for free. A friend owned an older OTTB that was stocked up every morning from lack of movement in his stall. It too would go down with exercise. He was sometimes a bit stiff for the first few strides but that too went away.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

natisha said:


> Your horse_ may_ have lymphedema in that leg. If so the fluid you see leaking out is lymphatic fluid. That means something is wrong with the circulation in that leg but I won't guess at what could have caused it.
> If that is what it is it needs to be managed before bigger problems arise, especially as it is so close to the foot.
> Sorry but a vet is required. Maybe you could send the description & some pictures to a vet at a lower cost than a visit or set up a payment plan?


 
This is the best advice. *The OP wanted some ideas* of what it could be, and here's a good guess, followed by the only logical conclusion , which is that only a vet can tell you for sure.


----------



## Ladytrails (Jul 28, 2010)

I agree with Natisha and Tiny - probably lymphedema. If treatment is delayed the lymph vessels are stretched and compromised and the swelling won't go away. The pic posted by Natisha is the end result. The crystal-dandruff that the OP mentioned might just be from scurfy hide and hair and bug bites, where serum has leaked and drops of serum have dried into crystals. I think if lymph was seeping it would be lower down rather than in the top of the neck (gravity pulls lymph fluid down).


----------



## Equilove (Feb 21, 2011)

Horses don't sweat in their legs right?


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

^ Not in their lower legs, no.


----------



## PunksTank (Jul 8, 2012)

Sorry I didn't read any other responses before I wrote this so I hope this isn't just resaying the same old thing,

I have a TB mare who gets this repeatedly in her left hind leg also. She has some old injuries there, judging by her old vet records before her rescue she's had this reoccuring for almost 10 years, getting progressively worse. No one treated it to begin with because she just stalked up a couple days then it oozed out. 
When we got her we freaked when it happened, cold hosing, walking, vets, antibiotics galore. The only antibiotic that seemed to make any difference was the one (I forget the name) they insert anally not orally. Now that we know what it is, cellulitis/ lymphedema (I know they are different, but symptoms and treatment are nearly identical), the moment we notice her begin to stalk up we instantly cold hose her, walk her, lather her leg in DMSO then bandage it for the night with ice packs.
If we catch it in time it goes away. We didn't catch it in time about a month ago, she swelled up like a tree trunk and hit a serious fever. I find it does happen most often in the hot months and even more often when she gets a new salt lick. She has a typical white salt lick free choice all day, but we gave her a Himalayan salt lick right before that last serious relapse. It must have something to do with retaining fluid. 
I'm not a vet but what we do seems to work, cold hose, walking, DMSO and if you catch it late then antibiotics and something to help ease the fever if they get one.


----------



## DriftingShadow (Jun 4, 2012)

Really not helpful, I know... but...

If I ever, EVER thought "hm Drifter's leg looks a little swollen" ..and when I reached down to touch his leg fluid dripped/poured/seeped/trickled/WHATEVER ... you can bet your butt I would be running around like a chicken with its head cut off. 

I probably would hyperventilate and ask every one I know who has ever seen a horse what it could be and I would also be posting a thread like this on the forum. HOWEVER I would have called the vet first. 

You're asking advice, and I (along with everyone else) am trying to give it to you. Seeping Fluid= VET CALL. Heck, seeping anything. Blech. That is just one of those things that should not be diagnosed over the internet. I think it is best to always treat forums like these as POSSIBLE answers. Which means when it comes to health, there is no reason to not seek an actual diagnosis from your vet. I always let answers I get from threads on the forum guide questions and such that i have for my vet when he comes out.

Substituting online forum advice for vet care in this situation would not be something I would advise. But that is just my opinion, and to each their own.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

My horse had cellulitis once, it came with a ton of pain and a high fever. There was no seeping of fluid. The vet was called and we treated with heavy antibiotics.

That's not what this sounds like to me.

The lymphedema sounds a little more realistic. I found a link that talks about management that might be helpful but without a vets actual diagnosis, you are still playing a geussing game.

contact


----------



## mselizabeth (Oct 29, 2011)

farmpony84 said:


> My horse had cellulitis once, it came with a ton of pain and a high fever. There was no seeping of fluid. The vet was called and we treated with heavy antibiotics.
> 
> That's not what this sounds like to me.
> 
> ...


Thank you for the awesome link. 

I did call my vet, he said it's probably just a form of stocking up. And unless he starts experiencing pain or a fever, to let it run it's course.

I let him run around in the arena on his own yesterday, it doesn't seem bother him one bit. 

Again, thank you for the constructive advice.


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Do you know his regular resting temp so you can have something to compare it to when you take it daily?


----------



## mselizabeth (Oct 29, 2011)

equiniphile said:


> Do you know his regular resting temp so you can have something to compare it to when you take it daily?


I don't have his resting temp, unfortunately. That probably would've been a smart thing to do. 

I know the normal horse temp range is 99-101F


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

equiniphile said:


> Do you know his regular resting temp so you can have something to compare it to when you take it daily?


Not to sound ignorant... but... OK, ignorant it is...

How do you get the "regular resting temp"? Do you stall for a certain amount of time and take it over a few days for an average or do you just take it on a healthy day right out of the field? I know I sound dumb but I've always gone by the average temp as well, although I think my horse might run a little "hot"...


----------



## clippityclop (Jul 12, 2012)

MsBHavin said:


> http://www.horseforum.com/horse-grooming/crystal-looking-dranduf-mane-tail-131573/#post1606223
> 
> IS this worthy of you calling a vet yet?


 
Oh no - is it really? :shock:


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

farmpony84 said:


> Not to sound ignorant... but... OK, ignorant it is...
> 
> How do you get the "regular resting temp"? Do you stall for a certain amount of time and take it over a few days for an average or do you just take it on a healthy day right out of the field? I know I sound dumb but I've always gone by the average temp as well, although I think my horse might run a little "hot"...


 Not ignorant ;-). The temperature isn't going to vary hugely between pasture and stalling, I just want to make sure she's not taking the temperature right after the horse is worked, as it will be slightly elevated then. To get my regular resting temps, I took it daily for a week after I fed dinner and averaged them.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

equiniphile said:


> Not ignorant ;-). The temperature isn't going to vary hugely between pasture and stalling, I just want to make sure she's not taking the temperature right after the horse is worked, as it will be slightly elevated then. To get my regular resting temps, I took it daily for a week after I fed dinner and averaged them.


I'm dealing with an abscess right now so my temp is probably slightly elevated but I think I may do this for my barn. Write down a regular resting temp and heart rate for each horse and just keep it on file... Thanks for the idea.


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

No problem. Track resting respiration rate, too, in case you ever need that.


----------



## FaydesMom (Mar 25, 2012)

mselizabeth said:


> Thank you for the awesome link.
> 
> *I did call my vet, he said it's probably just a form of stocking up.* And unless he starts experiencing pain or a fever, to let it run it's course.
> 
> ...


But did you tell him about this at the same time?? Crystal looking dranduf in mane and tail??

This is not "a form of stocking up" if he is oozing serum on legs, neck and rump.

And 8 months is plenty of time to "let it run it's course". It isn't going away, you need to get the vet out.


----------



## clippityclop (Jul 12, 2012)

MsBHavin said:


> http://www.horseforum.com/horse-grooming/crystal-looking-dranduf-mane-tail-131573/#post1606223
> 
> IS this worthy of you calling a vet yet?


 
Same horse or different? 


Good luck - I hope it never gets infected and turns into something clostridial or otherwise...I hope you mentioned to the vet that it had been going on for 8 months or more. I don't know of a veterinarian who would have diagnosed it over the phone (without looking at it) as stocking up if they'd been given all of the detail that you gave us here - it would be unethical in the professional veterinary field, especially if a client/patient relationship didn't exist previously. 


I'm sure they wanted you to bring the horse in, but I'm sure you declined. I still feel like there is more going on here than just stocking up. You won't get a vet's advice or diagnosis here in a public forum - so others' opinions are all you will get and the group consensus is TO THE VET.

So maybe since this is a chronic thing, it obviously isn't going anywhere and will continue to keep happening...


any chance you can save up $100 to take the horse in? Eight months is a long time = that's just under $10 a month that could have been saved....I say get started! Sounds like your animals need the TLC.


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

CC - That's the same horse. I can't remember if it is in that thread or another but the horse also has a poor coat quality as well. Add all those things together and it points in the direction that the horse needs to be seen...


----------



## clippityclop (Jul 12, 2012)

hmmm - I worry that these symptoms from the crystals to the oozing are all a secondary infection to something more sinister going on... 

Mselizabeth, we don't know your entire situation , only what you have shared with us (bills, no $ for the vet) and that you have a horse that for the lack of money, is not being allowed the chance to become healthy. Have you considered surrendering the horse to a friend or shelter or something similar so that the horse can have a chance to thrive? You mentioned there is no lameness, but that does not discount the fact that the horse could be in constant pain. From what has been posted between the two threads, he is not healthy physcially. 

I hope you read this and think about it. Maybe due to other priorities and issues that involve you and your family, horse ownership of this particular equine should go on the back burner for awhile. This animal is not healthy and is being denied the right to thrive. That is a guilty feeling that I personally couldn't walk around with.:-(


----------



## Calming Melody (May 20, 2012)

mselizabeth said:


> Thank you for the awesome link.
> 
> I did call my vet, he said it's probably just a form of stocking up. And unless he starts experiencing pain or a fever, to let it run it's course.
> 
> ...


So it's _probably _just a form of stocking up ...yet what about the crystals ? What is that from ? How can you even know for sure if your horse is or is not in pain? Have you been taking his temperture to be able to rule of fever! Do your horse a favor , it has medical needs that need to be dealt with or I fear one day you will wake up and your horse will be dead and you will have yourself to blame ! I myself find it hard to believe that you even called a vet ...I am about half tempted to call mine and see what he says because your lack of resposibility is disgusting .


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

A leg does not just randomly "stock up". There has to be a reason. 

The most common is disuse due to lameness. The lameness could be mild and barely detectable.
Lymphatic problems and infections have already been mentioned. 
Another cause could be low plasma proteins. This could come from liver failure (usually due to toxic plants), kidney failure, severe parasitism, or starvation. It is unlikely that this would only be in one leg or in one body part. But there is the mane thing.


----------



## Appyt (Oct 14, 2007)

OMG people. The Mane thing is simply from ticks or the ilk.. My horses have them often when the ******s get into their manes or ears and I dont' happen to find them pronto. It is a reaction to the bite. Stop attacking this person with "you don't have a right to own this horse" good grief.. Maybe next time someone is worried about something they wont' even ask cuz a bunch of people will be all over them talking down to them. Some horses stock up due to being stalled. It is often from inactivity. NO horse should be stalled 24/7 but many are.. So if any of you are stalling all the time may be you shouldnt' have a horse either.. 

Vent over.


----------



## NewHorseGirl (Jul 13, 2012)

My friends horse had that, its horrid


----------



## Calming Melody (May 20, 2012)

Ok, so I have been reading previous posts in your past and if I am correct than this is the horse that was given to you for adoption and is a rescue horse ...lets see some of your older post

As for the vet, we have never owned a horse. But the stable we are boarding at has a specific vet that they like, and he is only a mile down the road :grin:. They also have a set farrier. So we will be using them. I do not plan on getting him checked out unless we need to. Unfortunetly, we just don't have the money for a hefty vet bill yet. I've known this particular horse for 4 years, so i'm not too concerned about his health. 

Like
--------------------------------------------------------------------------
Whenever my gelding decides to act up, I_ "remind_" him of how lucky he is to have me.

Like today, I chased him around for 30 mins in mud to my ankles muttering "I gave you a home, you little ungrateful s.o.b."

Or out of the trail yesterday while he was bucking me 
"I feed you and put a roof over your head.. and all I want is a little trail ride every once and a while. Is that too much to ask?"

I think he forgets how lucky he is to have me  So I feel the need to remind him when he ****es me off. 

Who else does that? Everyone laughs at me for it  
----------------------------------------------------------------------

My boy has recently been getting bruises on his hooves. The farrier told me a while ago that he had thin soles, but he shouldn't need shoes. I'm starting to question that. I've only had him for 4 months, and he's never worn shoes in his life. He doesn't go lame, but he's not the most sound horse either. 

I'm going to give other things a try before I resort to shoes, which I don't have the money for right now. 
Are there any supplements I could try? 
I know most are for hoof walls, which we don't have any problems with. 

Anything else you guys would recommend?
_Posted via Mobile Device_ 

Like
----------------------------------------------------------------------
Yeah, my boy was never a racer. He was neglected and underweight when I got him. He has been an easy keeper though once the weight came back on, unlike a lot of OTTBs. 

Different things work for different horses :grin: 
----------------------------------------------
I have searched all over the forum, and have not found anything about this particular issue. 
My horse, Roger has recently (the last few days) been loosing hair in certain parts of his body. His winter coat is shedding as normal, but there is no summer coat underneath. It is not scabby, and does not appear to be bothering him. 

A few other horses from my barn have developed this problem, one of which has become entirely bald. The vet came out a few weeks ago (when they first developed it) and claimed it was probably some form of parasite infection. Such as mites. 
I called him today, due to my increasing concern. He now thinks it could be a "rare shedding condition". 

I gave him Ivermectin and rinsed iodine over the most effected area. This was previously recommenced by the vet when he thought it was parasitic. 

I was wondering if anyone has ever come across this strange issue before. It is obviously contagious and rapidly spreading. I appreciate any input/advice you guys have!

I attached a picture below. This is a close up behind his ear. An area roughly 6x6 inches. 
*This was in April so you had money for a vet then.....*
*--------------------------------------------*






*Oh and I also loved how you were asking people if they knew where a DNA testing lab was to figure out what your horse was , but no money for a vet hmmm*
*Oh and I also loved how you talk about your horse tat that you got like a month ago..yep no money for a vet cause of medical bills , but sure can get a tat !!*


----------



## MsBHavin (Nov 29, 2010)

Appyt said:


> OMG people. The Mane thing is simply from ticks or the ilk.. My horses have them often when the ******s get into their manes or ears and I dont' happen to find them pronto. It is a reaction to the bite. Stop attacking this person with "you don't have a right to own this horse" good grief.. Maybe next time someone is worried about something they wont' even ask cuz a bunch of people will be all over them talking down to them. Some horses stock up due to being stalled. It is often from inactivity. NO horse should be stalled 24/7 but many are.. So if any of you are stalling all the time may be you shouldnt' have a horse either..
> 
> Vent over.



Stalling a horse 24/7 is NOT the same as NOT calling a vet. PERIOD:-?


----------



## Appyt (Oct 14, 2007)

But it is detrimental to their health


----------



## MsBHavin (Nov 29, 2010)

Still is NOT the same as not calling a vet.


----------



## Calming Melody (May 20, 2012)

Appyt said:


> But it is detrimental to their health


 Detrimental to their health , you really want to go there! This woman has got some serious issues with her horse that could be DETRIMENTAL to him! This is a horse that was given to her basically and was a rescue and this is how she repays it ? I know I am not perfect and there may have a time I should have called a vet and didn't , but this is going on for 8 MONTHS ! At one point in time she doesn't have any money for shoes, but yet wants to get her horse DNA tested, next she is going through some family stuff with medical bills but yet can get a tat but not have a vet come by ? Oh and by the way , throughout the posts that I have skimmed this is the first I have heard about medical bills needing to be payed. Sometimes life is more than just buying stuff for ourselves and making sure the animals that we CHOOSE to keep are well taken care of . Having an animal is not a must , not everyone needs to have one , it's a LUXORY! I have got 3 kids , a husband, 5 goats, 15 chickens, 3 pigs, 2 horses , and 3 dogs ...I am on unemployment right now and my husband works 3rds AND we pay towards his medical bills EVERY week ...but yet the animals have food and even though I didn't have the money for it my horse got shoes put on him because he is so tender footed and had to have them , and he has a farrier come out to see him and our other gelding every 5-6 weeks ! I make sure I have the money for them when they need it , even if it means putting something else off. There has only been one time , where maybe I should have called a vet , but ended up not needing to was when my horse got a cut on his leg ...but I did have someone come out and look at it ( a trusted friend who has had a lot of experience with horses and injuries) and it wasn't that bad and healed up in a month ....ONE MONTH !! Not 6 , 7, or 8 .....This is absurd and I really do hope nothing is wrong with your horse on the inside, you know like his internal organs....please I beg you at least have him come out there and check him out ! Something just isn't right ....I mean wouldn't it just be awful if you were riding him at a trot or what not and all of a sudden he just falls down , collaspes ....could you imagine the injuries you both would have ....and how much money that would cost...Everything is always better when you catch it early , only when you keep on putting it off , and putting it off, and get worse does the money tend to escalate.


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

If I had to guess, I would say that this horse has bad feet and just needs some shoes. His foot is sore, and he is stocking up due to resting it too much. If this is the case, it might be an easy fix. 
Without seeing it, you can't tell.


----------



## ljazwinski (Jul 7, 2012)

melody...

I also have read thru her past threads and I feel like maybe? she is a little nuts or something? seems like maybe she is just seeking attention??? at least that is what I am hoping.....

and, I totally agree with you... my animals get their feed and medical attention before anything else.... my theory is that, we, as as animal owners CHOOSE to own them, they DO NOT CHOOSE us.....

I do not call the vet out if it is something that I can care for on my own... but if a vet is needed, I call... as many people have stated here already, if you have a relationship built with your vet, they will advise you over the phone without charge... I always have my vet out for annual vac's, if nothing else she gives them a quick look and can address things that maybe I don't notice.... just had her out today, $196 for 2 horses....what is that? $17 a month???

If you can not afford to properly care for your animals, then you should find someone who can......


----------



## ljazwinski (Jul 7, 2012)

Celeste said:


> If I had to guess, I would say that this horse has bad feet and just needs some shoes. His foot is sore, and he is stocking up due to resting it too much. If this is the case, it might be an easy fix.
> Without seeing it, you can't tell.


celeste... no disrespect, but really????

have you read this thread... 

her RESCUE horse is "leaking" fluids from her skin!!!! I have a retired (rescued) mare that has an old injury that causes her to stock up in her left rear, BUT NEVER have I seen it "leak" ???? and, my horse has been seen by her vet, diagnosed, and I have been instructed on how to PROVIDE HER COMFORT......


----------



## Calming Melody (May 20, 2012)

ljazwinski said:


> melody...
> 
> I also have read thru her past threads and I feel like maybe? she is a little nuts or something? seems like maybe she is just seeking attention??? at least that is what I am hoping.....
> 
> ...


 I really hope this is all for some sort of sick attention as well..Doesn't really make sense to me that she had rode in shows for 8 years, I believe that is what I read, and yet doesn't seem to know much about what she is doing ? I am no horse expert by any means but I do have common sense ....Just don't understand it , and I really don't understand how she has not posted about this before now since it's been going on for 8 months ? When she first started posting about having this horse she was talking about how it was neglected and underweight , but yet it came from a camp and she has known this horse for 4 years before she adopted it and said that is didn't have any health issues ...but yet he is underweight and either had this leaking problem sometime in the 4 years she has known of this horse or it got something within the first few months of her having him...hmmm odd indeed !


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

ljazwinski said:


> celeste... no disrespect, but really????
> 
> have you read this thread...
> 
> her RESCUE horse is "leaking" fluids from her skin!!!! I have a retired (rescued) mare that has an old injury that causes her to stock up in her left rear, BUT NEVER have I seen it "leak" ???? and, my horse has been seen by her vet, diagnosed, and I have been instructed on how to PROVIDE HER COMFORT......


I was going on the idea that she is exaggerating the issue. If she is not, there is really a serious problem. You are correct. Either way, it is neglect.


----------



## Appyt (Oct 14, 2007)

Or she's a story teller.. That's my vote.. 

My point earlier is a bunch of people are ganging up on her. Have your say and be done.. That is my point. If she's seeking attention SHAZZZAM she got it. Give an opinion and move on.


----------



## mselizabeth (Oct 29, 2011)

Glad you took the time to read through all my threads. Very flattering.

I'm just a new horse owner, with novice questions sometimes. 

I called my vet, and explained it exactly the way I explained it to you all.
He said it's normal and nothing to worry about. 

I've known my "rescue" horse for 4 years as I worked where he came from. They do frequent home checks and he has yet to be taken away from me yet. So I must be doing something right. 

I appreciate those who gave actual constructive advice and pointed me in the right direction.


----------



## Ladytrails (Jul 28, 2010)

Mselizabeth, what does your vet say this is? Is he just familiar with *this* horse and because it's chronic for this horse, he knows there's nothing you can do about it? Did he say it is lymphedema or just severe stocking up? And is there nothing that can be done to keep it under control? Asking, to learn more, since this hits close to home for me...I thought I might lose my mare last year if her cellulitis got worse...she was on the verge of lymphedema and we had a long list of things we had to do every day to keep it from getting worse (she was still in the acute phase, though). Thanks!


----------



## mselizabeth (Oct 29, 2011)

clippityclop said:


> hmmm - I worry that these symptoms from the crystals to the oozing are all a secondary infection to something more sinister going on...
> 
> Mselizabeth, we don't know your entire situation , only what you have shared with us (bills, no $ for the vet) and that you have a horse that for the lack of money, is not being allowed the chance to become healthy. Have you considered surrendering the horse to a friend or shelter or something similar so that the horse can have a chance to thrive? You mentioned there is no lameness, but that does not discount the fact that the horse could be in constant pain. From what has been posted between the two threads, he is not healthy physcially.
> 
> I hope you read this and think about it. Maybe due to other priorities and issues that involve you and your family, horse ownership of this particular equine should go on the back burner for awhile. This animal is not healthy and is being denied the right to thrive. That is a guilty feeling that I personally couldn't walk around with.:-(


I would rather not share my financial issues online.

I just have a family member who recently became very sick. And they need all the money we have.
It will be better in a few months when our insurance kicks in. But for now we're treading on water.

If you'd like to PM me when we can talk, since your being nice about it. Unlike some other posters..

But this thread has gotten out of hand.


----------



## mselizabeth (Oct 29, 2011)

Ladytrails said:


> Mselizabeth, what does your vet say this is? Is he just familiar with *this* horse and because it's chronic for this horse, he knows there's nothing you can do about it? Did he say it is lymphedema or just severe stocking up? And is there nothing that can be done to keep it under control? Asking, to learn more, since this hits close to home for me...I thought I might lose my mare last year if her cellulitis got worse...she was on the verge of lymphedema and we had a long list of things we had to do every day to keep it from getting worse (she was still in the acute phase, though). Thanks!


He was the same vet I had float his teeth and do vaccinations. So he's pretty familiar with him. 

I asked, he said it was probably just stalking up. And the fluids might actually be sweat that hasn't escaped yet. instead (its 105F here right now.)

He said to put his food away from his water (to make him walk more.) He has a stall with run, he just doesn't choose to walk around haha. And if that doesn't help to put him on a small dose a daily bute. 

I'm so sorry to hear about your mare. You can PM me if you'd like and we can talk one-on-one.


----------



## Ladytrails (Jul 28, 2010)

Thanks, MsE. Good to know. Thanks for the well wishes about my mare; I think she's is out of the woods now. The cellulitis cleared up and she hasn't had another occurrence since then. It was a very unusual infection, according to the vet, and I know what it looks like now so I can catch it sooner. Vet is very pleased with how she's come out of it so far.


----------



## mselizabeth (Oct 29, 2011)

Ladytrails said:


> Thanks, MsE. Good to know. Thanks for the well wishes about my mare; I think she's is out of the woods now. The cellulitis cleared up and she hasn't had another occurrence since then. It was a very unusual infection, according to the vet, and I know what it looks like now so I can catch it sooner. Vet is very pleased with how she's come out of it so far.


That's great! Good to here she is doing well after all that


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

I think this is a good place to close this thread.


----------

